# Making the edge of a water-slide decal go away



## ribanett (Nov 15, 2011)

Here are a couple of things that I do when applying water-slide decals. I have cut the number of CA coats from 12 to about 8 to remove the edge from the image.

Before applying any CA, take a cloth (I use old T-shirts) dampened with water and wipe the image with the lathe running. If you look at the decal edges before and after. The edges are smoother after wiping.

I can reverse my lathe. I apply a coat of CA running forward, reverse, forward. reverse, then 4 coats forward and most of the time thats all it takes to get rid of that nasty edge:biggrin:


----------



## Fibonacci (Nov 16, 2011)

http://www.testors.com/product/136937/8804T/_/Decal_Setting_Solution

This stuff works great too.  Apply the decal, let it dry, the brush the edges with this.  It softens the areas you apply it to, so as you brush it, you bevel them down.

I use it on minis all the time.


----------



## Wood Butcher (Nov 16, 2011)

I'ma gonna gallon of that stuff.....just $942.80 a gallon !  Wonder what it's made of.
WB


----------



## ZanderPommo (Nov 16, 2011)

they hand squeeze it out of diamonds.


----------

